# openoffice & terminus

## sa10

Народ, не знает ли кто куда делся фонт terminus в OO-2.2 ?

В версии 2.1 был, а сейчас нет.

Фонт терминус установлен нормально, все прочие приложения его видят, а OO не желает.

Интерфейс с другими фонтами выглядит корявенько совсем...Last edited by sa10 on Mon Jul 23, 2007 8:55 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cord

 *sa10 wrote:*   

> Народ, не знает ли кто куда делся фонт terminus в OO-2.2 ?
> 
> В версии 2.1 был, а сейчас нет.
> 
> Фонт терминус установлен нормально, все прочие приложения его видят, а OO не желает.
> ...

 

у меня его там и небыло

я хотел поставить "Fixed" мне он больше всего нравится, но и его нету

поставил DejaVu Sans курсивный со сглаживанием (масштаб 92%) - результат мне понравился  :Smile: 

----------

## sa10

 *Quote:*   

> у меня его там и небыло
> 
> я хотел поставить "Fixed" мне он больше всего нравится, но и его нету

 

Но почему?

Раньше работало это:

http://www.openoffice.org/FAQs/fontguide.html#9

Нынче, увы....

Пересобрал 2.2 из исходников, похоже сейчас  замена фонтов перестала работать вообще

----------

## cord

 *sa10 wrote:*   

> Пересобрал 2.2 из исходников, похоже сейчас  замена фонтов перестала работать вообще

 

Сама замена работает, фигня в том что нужно знать какой шрифт используется по-умолчанию, т.е. знать ЧТО заменять.

Думаю это тот который прописан для GTK приложений. Во всяком случае у меня прописан DejaVu и для qt и для gtk, так в ОО он и используется. И заменяя именно его получается требуемый результат  :Smile: 

ps

У меня amd64 и последнее время самосборный ОО у меня запускается, наверное секунд 20  :Sad:  может спрыгнуть на бинарник (он - 1-2 сек)?

Хотя если, например, держать один открытый документ свернутым, то открывая другие скорость тоже 1-2 сек.

Я слышал про какой-то загрузчик, который стартует при загрузке системы и соответственно ускоряет "холодный" запуск, но как его настроить в Gentoo?

----------

## sa10

Цитата: http://ru.openoffice.org/faq.html#fonts

 *Quote:*   

> По умолчанию для отображения текста в меню и диалоговых окнах может использоваться один из следующих шрифтов (первый, который будет обнаружен в системе):
> 
> Andale Sans UI;Arial Unicode MS;Lucida Sans Unicode;Tahoma; Bitstream Vera Sans;Interface User;WarpSans;Geneva;Tahoma; MS Sans Serif;Helv;Dialog;Albany;Lucida;Helvetica;Charcoal;Chicago; Arial;Helmet;Interface System;Sans Serif 

 

Я уже кажися все перепробовал  :Sad: 

А для ускорения загрузки под kde можно поставить

```
emerge app-office/oooqs
```

Но я заметил, что после сборки из исходников OO начал делать много чего нового, под гномом сам запускает quickstarter, плагин для фаерфокса прицепил для возможности редактирования документов прямо из браузера и вебдав работает, документооборот строить - милое дело...

С Ldap стал работать нормально, но utf8 не понимает, увы...

Возможно с фонтами проблемы по причине появившейся поддержки кернинга фонтов.

Но терминус я все равно прикручу, я где то видел трутайп версию.

----------

## cord

 *sa10 wrote:*   

> Цитата: http://ru.openoffice.org/faq.html#fonts
> 
> плагин для фаерфокса прицепил для возможности редактирования документов прямо из браузера

 

Подожди, ты имеешь в виду редактирование web-страниц?

----------

## sa10

 *Quote:*   

> Подожди, ты имеешь в виду редактирование web-страниц?

 

Нет, не вебстраниц.   :Shocked:   Похоже теперь Firefox через плагин позволяет работать с документами OpenOffice!   :Laughing: 

А с трутайпом не получилось, в нем нет кириллицы

about:plugins

```
OpenOffice.org Plug-in

    Имя файла: /usr/lib/openoffice/program/libnpsoplugin.so

    OpenOffice.org Plug-in handles all its documents

Тип MIME    Описание    Суффиксы    Включён

application/vnd.stardivision.calc    StarCalc 3.0 - 5.0    sdc    Да

application/vnd.stardivision.chart    StarChart 3.0 - 5.0    sds    Да

application/vnd.stardivision.draw    StarDraw 3.0 - 5.0    sda    Да

application/vnd.stardivision.impress    StarImpress 3.0 - 5.0    sdd    Да

application/vnd.stardivision.impress-packed    StarImpress-packed 3.0 - 5.0    sdp    Да

application/vnd.stardivision.math    StarMath 3.0 - 5.0    smf    Да

application/vnd.stardivision.writer    StarWriter Template 3.0 - 5.0    vor    Да

application/vnd.stardivision.writer-global    StarWriter Global 3.0 - 5.0    sgl    Да

application/vnd.staroffice.writer    StarWriter 3.0 - 5.0    sdw    Да

application/vnd.sun.xml.calc    StarOffice 6.0/7 Spreadsheet    sxc    Да

application/vnd.sun.xml.calc.template    StarOffice 6.0/7 Spreadsheet Template    stc    Да

application/vnd.sun.xml.draw    StarOffice 6.0/7 Drawing    sxd    Да

application/vnd.sun.xml.draw.template    StarOffice 6.0/7 Drawing Template    std    Да

application/vnd.sun.xml.impress    StarOffice 6.0/7 Presentation    sxi    Да

application/vnd.sun.xml.impress.template    StarOffice 6.0/7 Presentation Template    sti    Да

application/vnd.sun.xml.math    StarOffice 6.0/7 Formula    sxm    Да

application/vnd.sun.xml.writer    StarOffice 6.0/7 Text Document    sxw    Да

application/vnd.sun.xml.writer.global    StarOffice 6.0/7 Master Document    sxg    Да

application/vnd.sun.xml.writer.template    StarOffice 6.0/7 Text Document Template    stw    Да

application/vnd.oasis.opendocument.text    OpenDocument Text    odt    Да

application/vnd.oasis.opendocument.text-template    OpenDocument Text Template    ott    Да

application/vnd.oasis.opendocument.text-master    OpenDocument Master Document    odm    Да

application/vnd.oasis.opendocument.text-web    HTML Document Template    oth    Да

application/vnd.oasis.opendocument.spreadsheet    OpenDocument Spreadsheet    ods    Да

application/vnd.oasis.opendocument.spreadsheet-template    OpenDocument Spreadsheet Template    ots    Да

application/vnd.oasis.opendocument.graphics    OpenDocument Drawing    odg    Да

application/vnd.oasis.opendocument.graphics-template    OpenDocument Drawing Template    otg    Да

application/vnd.oasis.opendocument.presentation    OpenDocument Presentation    odp    Да

application/vnd.oasis.opendocument.presentation-template    OpenDocument Presentation Template    otp    Да

application/vnd.oasis.opendocument.formula    OpenDocument Formula    odf    Да

```

И здесь кинцо забавное на эту же тему http://ez.no/ezpublish/demo/guided_tours/webdav_openoffice_org

----------

## cord

 *Quote:*   

> А с трутайпом не получилось, в нем нет кириллицы

 

Стоп, ты ж пишешь что раньше работало?

----------

